# Advice needed, newly single mum of two and will be claiming benefits



## Michelle1704

Hi ladies

I'm hoping that there is someone who is in similar circumstances to me... sorry hoping is a bad word. 
Basically I need some advice. My boyfriend of 8 years has ended things and has been having some kind of relationship with a woman at work.
Anyway we have 2 children 2.5 yo and 8 month old.
I'm getting so confused with the benefits websites... different ones say different things.
I'll be working 21hrs a week so basically I just want to know what I'm entitled to. 
We currently live in rented accommodation and want to stay where I am really.

Thank you for any advice xx


----------



## DJJ

How I understand it as a single parent u can get working tax credit from 16 hours.so u will get child tax credit,working tax credit. And maybe depending on income some housing benefit and nhs tax exemption.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi 

I was in this position a couple of years ago. You will get some child tax credits and working tax credits as DJJ says, perhaps housing benefit and contributions towards council tax (as well as single person council tax reduction if you live alone with your children) but these all depend on your income. 

Not sure on the NHS tax exemption as I didn't get that (not sure what it is though).

You may also get the 2 year old grant for nursery for child care fees for your oldest child, again this is means tested so all depends on your income. 

There are some benefits calculators that are pretty good that can help you, gov.uk can tell you what tax credits and I think Turn2Us have one that can also tell you possible housing benefit etc


----------



## DJJ

The NHS tax exemption certificate gives u free prescriptions,dental treatment and opticians etc.its based on income.


----------



## baileybubs

Ah, I never got this DJJ, I thought it might be that but I thought it was only for those who didn't work at all. 
Do you apply for it through NHS?


----------



## Rags

baileybubs said:


> Ah, I never got this DJJ, I thought it might be that but I thought it was only for those who didn't work at all.
> Do you apply for it through NHS?

It should come to you if you are in receipt of working tax credit, they send you out an exemption card.


----------



## DJJ

You can also apply for a HC5 certificate for NHS charges. Have a look on the NHS choices website.


----------



## daneuse27

Unsure of what you're entitled to as I'm not in the UK, but wishing you the best in starting your new life :)


----------

